# Sig 226 torture test video



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)




----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

LOL! What's with the "tactical" vests and blue cammies?! Hahahaha!

And "_30-ton Catterpillar cat hoe roar over the 226s on near concrete solid ground_"... in other words *on grass*.

The commentators voice makes it sound so tabloid-like.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's apparently from some tv channel that is in select areas - it's a gun tv channel trying to eventually make it National...


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

That must be fake man!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Haha. Those guys are Mall Ninjas to all extent of the word! lol Oh and Lets see them do that along with some real reliability tests like mud and sand and actually shooting the thing. I am talking 1000's of rounds. Oh and I don’t think that ice made the drop worse. If anything it cushioned the drop. Lame...


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Yea, it's dumb - but I thought it would spur conversation


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I really like Mr. Tacticals "HEAD GEAR" too........ the big oakley headband & glasses & "knoggin cam" , good stuff... Seriously, any gun program is good in my opinion. I wish them the best of luck, but maybe he could tone down abit... :goofy:


----------



## thealadar (Aug 1, 2006)

The M9 trials were probably more brutal (which the 226 passed)


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

O the humanity!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And the shooter at the end is wearing a Galco SSII shoulder system. How embarrassing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Note to self: Don't bother DVR'ing Firepower TV


----------

